# Morsbags.com - make and distribute cloth grocery bags



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

I've been on a sewing rampage with cloth grocery bags lately, and a friend shared this site with me. I've been thinking of giving away bags on craigslist, but this seems like a more effective environmental activism tool. You can find or make a "pod" for your area, a group of people that will sew and together distribute reusable grocery bags. I just signed up and started a group for Nashville, so if there are any people reading this in that area, sign up with me!

http://www.morsbags.com/

I haven't been using the morsbags pattern, but it says you can use that or any other pattern...I like mine a lot so I'm sticking with it, but their pattern seems simple enough for newbie sewers.

Maybe I will put this in my tribal area, too...


----------

